
Andy Rubin accused of cheating wife out of fortune while running a sex ring - SeanBoocock
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/2/20680145/android-andy-rubin-accused-cheating-fortune-sex-ring
======
forgingahead
Can we not post/comment on unproven allegations on this site? I get that this
may be "exciting" and perhaps even "titillating" given who Rubin is, but come
on -- the article itself says none of these allegations have been confirmed by
the court.

Let's keep this as Hacker News, not the Daily Mail.

~~~
amanzi
Are there even any allegations of illegal behaviour? And what is a "sex ring"
anyway? Is it like a swingers club, or something more sinister?

~~~
gjsman-1000
Read the article:

"As a complaint, the document is only an allegation and has not been confirmed
by the court. Still, it echoes a number of details reported by the New York
Times in October, including the allegation that Andy supported a string of
mistresses, who would often be loaned to other men in what he described as “an
ownership relationship.” The complaint alleges Andy had at least five such
mistresses, including one (dubbed “M”) who was “complicit with Rubin in
running what appeared to be a sex ring.”

The complaint also alleges that Andy diverted joint funds in order to make
personal payouts to a number of women, payouts consistent with the Times’
reporting. According to the complaint, he stopped depositing his Google
paychecks in the couple’s joint account in February 2014, shortly after he
left the company amid allegations of sexual misconduct. But Andy continued to
be paid by the company, subject to his severance agreement, and simply had the
deposits diverted to an individual account, which made hundreds of thousands
of dollars in payments to other women."

~~~
gjsman-1000
Basically, consensual, but with possible manipulation (thus the sexual
misconduct allegations), possible violations of higher position cannot date
lower position rules, possible financial malfeasance, yeah.

Also, financial malfeasance seems to go hand-in-hand with sexual misconduct.
Not everyone is guilty of one or the other, but the two show up together
pretty frequently.

------
3xblah
The complaint, including copy of the prenuptual agreement:

[https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/6180235/Rie-
Andy-...](https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/6180235/Rie-Andy-Rubin-
complain7-2-19.pdf)

------
gjsman-1000
Obviously, due process for him, and people say weird stuff in divorce courts.

However, an accusation by his wife that he cheated her out of his earnings AND
ran a sex ring? That's quite... another level of accusations. Weinstein,
anyone?

~~~
hedora
Here are similar allegations from google security:

[https://www.businessinsider.com/google-andy-rubin-sexual-
mis...](https://www.businessinsider.com/google-andy-rubin-sexual-misconduct-
allegations-nyt-2018-10)

~~~
gjsman-1000
I'm just saying, everything comes out in divorce courts. This is on a whole
new level. Like, so insane, it's almost certainly true. Otherwise he could
possibly sue his wife for serious defamation.

~~~
hedora
He could also sue google for defamation, presumably (unless the $90M severance
package came with strings attached)

